# Santa Fe Archery Fire?



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Just heard that there was a fire recently (within the last cpl weeks). Anyone know anything about this? Is it true?


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't heard about this. Viking Archery did have a fire in the back room about three or four weeks ago.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Slick8 said:


> I haven't heard about this. Viking Archery did have a fire in the back room about three or four weeks ago.


Thanks for the info....One of the sales reps at BPS mentioned the Santa Fe fire yesterday without a 100 percent confidence in the "rumor". The Viking fire might have been what he was talking about. I had not heard about either. I will place a call to both today and get the facts. Will re-post later.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I just spoke with the owner of Santa Fe Archery. They have had no fires, thank God! Guy


----------

